# Many thanks to Cap't Dave, Spanky,...



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Thanks for a great day on the water. It was fun fishing within a large group like that. We really looked out for eachother and kept on top of everything happening amongst our group.

Our day started a little late as we concentrated on the lower stretches as the upper stretches dealt most everyone a tough hand on Saturday. We had Cap't Dave and StumpJumper on board Dave's boat on Sunday. We set out 3 plugs and backbounced 3 spawn/skein rods. This was a new technique for me and Stump, and we had some good bites early in the first hole, and Stump got a 2-3 lb sucker. From there we hit many other spots and I briefly hooked a steelhead rolling spawn. We packed it in a little early, but the fishing was tough.

Met Hasenpeffer, Stelmon, Spanky, Stumpjumper, and a few others from the site who all seem to be really nice folks. I only wish I could have stayed Saturday night, or Sunday night to meet and talk to more of you. I failed to capture the moment on camera when Stump landed the sucker, and other moments and members worth mentioning, but we were working hard trying to connect with a steelhead. Great fishery, really love those glassed out riverboats too.


----------



## hasenpfeffer (Oct 6, 2001)

Was nice to meet you as well stein! 
Yes your right, it is cool to have a big group together. I fealt alot more comfortable about using the boat as I knew there would be others who would help out if we had a break down or got stuck at the launch or something. 
See you at the next one!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Stump, Stein, sorry I missed you guys. I came over in the morning and you guys had already left.

Hope we get another chance. I plan on several trips to the Joe, near the middle/end of February.
Maybe then.


----------

